# The new fella at our house



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

This is Mick, the family baby around here. As I have said, hubby and I are "oldies" and so are our chi babies, lol.  It has been a long time since there has been a youngster in our midst..so Mick is really keeping us busy.. as well as being a bit of a rascal to our 12, 11 and 7 year olds: Neko, Buster, and Snow.

He was so quick to train to puppy pads, and never makes a mistake. He knows to bark at closed doors to be let in or out, he comes when called, so we know he is a very intelligent little guy. But, he has one bad habit.. he loves to tear up paper all over the floor! Paper towels, kleenex, paper plates, bathroom tissue, the mail... all paper! Thank goodness, puppyhood doesn't last forever :coolwink:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahhh yes! Puppyhood. We have a 12+ year old Sheltie that never out grew her fascination with paper goods. Kleenex especially. Our kitchen waste basket is up on a chair if we leave the room! Hopefully Mick will out grow his!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

susan davis said:


> Ahhh yes! Puppyhood. We have a 12+ year old Sheltie that never out grew her fascination with paper goods. Kleenex especially. Our kitchen waste basket is up on a chair if we leave the room! Hopefully Mick will out grow his!


Yep, our bedroom trash can sits up on the ottoman at the foot of the bed...


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

LOL, that brings back memories. Kraken also loved paper products. He's grown out of it mostly, but he still loves to shred kleenex into millions of tiny pieces if he manages to get one.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Mick is adorable! We've been considering adding a baby to our home this year. Venus is almost 9 and we've got a big farmhouse now. This just makes me want a puppy even more lol <3


----------



## DaveBoy1810 (Mar 12, 2017)

Damn Handsome dog that Mick!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Mick is adorable! We've been considering adding a baby to our home this year. Venus is almost 9 and we've got a big farmhouse now. This just makes me want a puppy even more lol <3


Thank you.. Mick will soon be 5 months old, and he still loves ripping up all things paper, lol But, we are still very happy we added him to the family. The oldsters are adjusting to all his energy and hubby and I are taking more vitamins..


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

DaveBoy1810 said:


> Damn Handsome dog that Mick!


Thank you. He is quite different from our others. Longer, slender body, huge ears, longer muzzle and toothpick legs. I love his big ears, in fact that is where his name came from..Mickey Mouse!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww my chis have always loved ripping paper/cardboard as well, but mainly empty toilet rolls so that's ok. lol

It's great that he's been so easy to potty train so far, I bet that makes up for the paper ripping fascination! :lol:


----------



## DaveBoy1810 (Mar 12, 2017)

chideb said:


> Thank you. He is quite different from our others. Longer, slender body, huge ears, longer muzzle and toothpick legs. I love his big ears, in fact that is where his name came from..Mickey Mouse!


That's what makes Chihuahuas the best, their differences and funny little ways! Gotta love em


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww my chis have always loved ripping paper/cardboard as well, but mainly empty toilet rolls so that's ok. lol
> 
> It's great that he's been so easy to potty train so far, I bet that makes up for the paper ripping fascination! :lol:


You are right Camille, his ability to learn so quickly about potty training has been such a wonderful surprise for us, especially for a male. Over the past 26 years, hubby and I have opened our home to 12 other chi babies (3 of which are still with us) and we have never had one catch on with such consistency at such a young age. We have always found females to be easier and quicker to train than our boys, until little Mick. He is truly amazing.. smart as a whip. I am quite impressed with his comprehension of what we tell him, hubby says he is *scary* smart.. If he didn't have *selective hearing *about not tearing up all paper, he would be about perfect, lol

Two of our past chi babies lived to be over 16 years old. Most around 14 years. Sadly, we did have two with heart murmurs that we lost at 9 years old, and 10 years old. Our 10 year old (Bandy) was also diabetic and on insulin shots for years twice daily. We just lost him on March 30, 2016, so that feeling of loss is still painfully fresh. We said due to be in our 60s, that we wouldn't bring home any more babies.. but then we met Mick!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Mick sounds like a 'perfect' dog! Being in your 60's doesn't mean you shouldn't get other dogs! I'm 79 almost, and still have 3 chi's. I probably won't get another puppy when Zarita finally dies from heart failure, but may get an older female? Rescue?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

susan davis said:


> Mick sounds like a 'perfect' dog! Being in your 60's doesn't mean you shouldn't get other dogs! I'm 79 almost, and still have 3 chi's. I probably won't get another puppy when Zarita finally dies from heart failure, but may get an older female? Rescue?


Susan, you keep on truckin' girl, lol. The babies/puppies are a bit for us to handle these days, but we will hopefully have a chi till the day we leave this world... I think Mick will be our last, but if for any reason he does not outlive us both, we would definitely consider adding an adult chi in need of love and a home to our family.


----------

